# Olanzapine



## Bluesky (Jan 8, 2021)

Hello to everyone here,

The new psychiatrist I went to yesterday gave me Olanzapine 10mg, 1 pill to take the evening.

And I did, and it made me sooo sleepy and tired (obviously more than usual), that I woke up today (by forcing myself to) at 13:30.

I know it is probably an effect. But I don't think I will take it today too, maybe tomorrow.

Weird thing, it did help me by making things better in a way I can't discribe (or I am too exhausted to do so, sorry).

But I took courage and went to the market to buy and get some air and sunshine.

She also gave me Depakine chrono, after I did a EEG. But I remember I took it once (from another psychiatrist), and it made my hands shake for more than a month. So I didn't take it yesterday.

Any thoughts on this would be appreciated, thank you.

Peace be upon you all.


----------



## Zpgrimm (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello There,

Any anti-psychotic that you take will make you very sleepy, and like you said you should take it at nighttime. I am glad the Olanzapine is helping you a little, I would take as prescribed everyday so it gets to a level in your blood that is therapeutic. One thing to watch out for though is weight gain, when I was on it I gained a ton of weight in a short period of time.


----------



## Saschasascha (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey Bluesky, great to hear it possibly has a little positive effect so far. Why are you taking a day off? Its meant to be used daily, isnt it?


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

i take olanzapine 7.5mg every night and it gave me my life back . i dont have any side effects from it (so far) . for me it is an awesome medication

and i am warning you . do NOT stop or reduce your medication without your doctor . trust me

i did that a few times and have suffered extremely because of it


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

The former "Depersonalization research unit" wrote in a text about their experiences in the use of anti-psychotics drug;

"However, if the clinician is not sufficiently alive to the fact that these are indeed similes or metaphors and that insight is preserved, a psychotic disorder may be erroneously diagnosed. We have seen a number of cases where patients with primary depersonalisation had been previously misdiagnosed with schizophrenia and started on antipsychotic medications, which had invariably worsened their symptoms"

https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/advances-in-psychiatric-treatment/article/understanding-and-treating-depersonalisation-disorder/6216AE06994D1094873145C016CC1F57

10.mg of olanzapine is a relatively high dose. 2.5 mg -5.mg might be better if one would try such an approach.

One shall remember the depersonalization disorder is highly under diagnosed, misunderstood among medical professionals including the majority of psychtrists. The disorder is also found to be refractory to most pharmacological interventions. There are no formal treatment for depersonalization.

If there was a drug or a natural remedy that helped a majority it would have been tried and replicated by many now.


----------



## Saschasascha (Dec 17, 2015)

I would definitely continue the treatment. There are definitely DP people that respond to antipsychotics; but as Mayer-Gross said, a slightly smaller dose MIGHT be better. You have to eperiment. Good luck and keep us updates, Bluesky! =)


----------



## Bluesky (Jan 8, 2021)

Zpgrimm said:


> Hello There,
> 
> Any anti-psychotic that you take will make you very sleepy, and like you said you should take it at nighttime. I am glad the Olanzapine is helping you a little, I would take as prescribed everyday so it gets to a level in your blood that is therapeutic. One thing to watch out for though is weight gain, when I was on it I gained a ton of weight in a short period of time.


Hi, thank you for responding. Do you have any tips to avoid gaining wait in this case ?


----------



## Bluesky (Jan 8, 2021)

Saschasascha said:


> Hey Bluesky, great to hear it possibly has a little positive effect so far. Why are you taking a day off? Its meant to be used daily, isnt it?


Hey there. Well even if I took it at night, it gave me the kind of sleepiness that make you unable to do anything by stay in bed, so.


----------



## Bluesky (Jan 8, 2021)

Psyborg said:


> i take olanzapine 7.5mg every night and it gave me my life back . i dont have any side effects from it (so far) . for me it is an awesome medication
> 
> and i am warning you . do NOT stop or reduce your medication without your doctor . trust me
> 
> i did that a few times and have suffered extremely because of it


Thank you for the advice. I will make sure to stop it (if I do) progressively.


----------



## Bluesky (Jan 8, 2021)

Mayer-Gross said:


> The former "Depersonalization research unit" wrote in a text about their experiences in the use of anti-psychotics drug;
> 
> "However, if the clinician is not sufficiently alive to the fact that these are indeed similes or metaphors and that insight is preserved, a psychotic disorder may be erroneously diagnosed. We have seen a number of cases where patients with primary depersonalisation had been previously misdiagnosed with schizophrenia and started on antipsychotic medications, which had invariably worsened their symptoms"
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree. I did think at first that it was too much, giving me 10mg. But upon calling the doctor today, she said to take it day by day for a week and then continue with it everyday... Now, I don't know if I should do that or take half a pill today..


----------



## Bluesky (Jan 8, 2021)

Saschasascha said:


> I would definitely continue the treatment. There are definitely DP people that respond to antipsychotics; but as Mayer-Gross said, a slightly smaller dose MIGHT be better. You have to eperiment. Good luck and keep us updates, Bluesky! =)


Hello there. Do you know what might make someone more responsive to antipsychotics ?

As to updates, I could say for now that I had weirder dreams than before these two days.

Godd luck to you too.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Look, it is you who have the idea that a psychiatrists knows anything about this disorder. I would say there is a 95% chance he dont. This is highly under and misdiagnosed. There is no exoteric knowlege that says "only for psychiatrists and doctors". Everything is open in medical databases with publications in medical journals. There is no publication at all saying that anti-psychotics have any benefits in depersonalization in its primary form. There is publication saying it is often misunderstood by psychiatrists as symptoms of a psychotic state and a treatment for such is started up. I don't know if you have depersonalization in its primary form. I have seen many of this forum who have these symptoms secondary to another condition. Some with secondary depersonalization to another state might have benefits of anti-psychotics.


----------



## Bluesky (Jan 8, 2021)

Mayer-Gross said:


> Look, it is you who have the idea that a psychiatrists knows anything about this disorder. I would say there is a 95% chance he dont. This is highly under and misdiagnosed. There is no exoteric knowlege that says "only for psychiatrists and doctors". Everything is open in medical databases with publications in medical journals. There is no publication at all saying that anti-psychotics have any benefits in depersonalization in its primary form. There is publication saying it is often misunderstood by psychiatrists as symptoms of a psychotic state and a treatment for such is started up. I don't know if you have depersonalization in its primary form. I have seen many of this forum who have these symptoms secondary to another condition. Some with secondary depersonalization to another state might have benefits of anti-psychotics.


Sadly, I don't go to psychiatrists hoping for them to understand Dp/Dr or me anymore. I have gone to many and none of them truly helped me. But I know what I want out of the visit. I know that I need a medication that assists me in my healing process. I do work on myself, and I have seen changes. But sometimes, I would like things to be clearer, to be less tiring. I do have OCD. Many types of it, since I was a child. I do think it is one of the causes of dp coming into my life.

Did u mean by "dp in its primary form" as dp without any other influence from another mental illness ?

If so, then I do agree with you. I think that solving my "ocd problems" and healing from them is to trigger the dpdr healing also.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes. It could be secondary to a OCD state and atypicals might be of some benefits and so could high doses of SSRIs. But, there is also a strong OCD component in depersonalization its primary form. You could only test some medications and see if they are of some benefits to you.


----------



## Bluesky (Jan 8, 2021)

Mayer-Gross said:


> Yes. It could be secondary to a OCD state and atypicals might be of some benefits and so could high doses of SSRIs. But, there is also a strong OCD component in depersonalization its primary form. You could only test some medications and see if they are of some benefits to you.


I understand. I can only try and see. Thank you so much for these informations, and for replying.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I think sleep is very important to mental health and mental processes. If I begin to wake early and spend the wee hours anxiously ruminating, I know I am

on a trajectory that could take me into another major depressive episode. I can take 75mp of Seroquel and it will synchronize my sleep and provide me with

7 hours a night. It does make me feel groggy until past noon, however the grogginess fades as my body and mind adjust to the presence of the medication.

So, you can expect the initial side effects to dissipate somewhat as you continue to take the medication.


----------

